# Dove hunting with Abe



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Well i took abe out dove hunting and he did not do to bad. Although i had him quartering a field to practice for phesant and on dove flew over top i dropped him. i thought i saw where the dove dropped evidentally i did not as abe kept trying to get something out of this bush. so i thought i better check on him make sure he was not about to get bite by a snake or anything else down here in nc. well there was the dove sure enough. so i picked it up tossed it into the grass and sent Abe. He went over and retrieved to hand. i was proud.
he was exhausted after that considering it was 75 out. so i gave him a break and water then healed him and he walked next to me and i dropped another.


----------

